# هل هناك قطع يد فى المسيحية؟؟



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

هل هناك قطع يد فى المسيحية ؟ كقطع اليد فى الاسلام بسبب السرقة


----------



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> هل هناك قطع يد فى المسيحية ؟ كقطع اليد فى الاسلام بسبب السرقة



لا يوجد اى شر او عنف فى المسيحية لانها نظام حياة اخلاقى راقى يعالج روح الانسان ويخلصه من الظلام فلا احد يملك صلاحية الادانة والعقاب لان الانسان بطبيعته مخطئ توجد دولة او نظام يتسرف مع السارق وليس من منطلق مسيحى تعاقب السارق لاننا جميعا مخطئين يعنى المسيحية تؤسس مجتمع انسانى راقى وهذا المجتمع بدوره هو المسؤول عن الامن والجريمة حسب ظروفه الخاصة كمجتمع خاص


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> هل هناك قطع يد فى المسيحية ؟ كقطع اليد فى الاسلام بسبب السرقة


 

*لا يوجد قطع يد في المسيحية *

*لأن المسيحية تكرِّم الانسان ولا تهينه*

*لقد قال المسيح *

*أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكن لهم أفضل *


----------



## صوت الرب (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*لا يوجد قطع يد في المسيحية بسبب السرقة أو أي شيء آخر*


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا لم اقصد قطع يد على حكم السرقة انا اقصد قطع يد عامة ولكنكم قلتم لا يوجد قطع يد فى المسيحية



> لا يوجد قطع يد في المسيحية بسبب السرقة أو أي شيء آخر






> لا يوجد قطع يد في المسيحية



ما رأيكم فى سفر التثنية الاصحاح 25 فقرة 11-12

11 إِذَا تَخَاصَمَ رَجُلانِ رَجُلٌ وَأَخُوهُ وَتَقَدَّمَتِ امْرَأَةُ أَحَدِهِمَا لِتُخَلِّصَ رَجُلهَا مِنْ يَدِ ضَارِبِهِ وَمَدَّتْ يَدَهَا وَأَمْسَكَتْ بِعَوْرَتِهِ 
12 فَاقْطَعْ يَدَهَا وَلا *تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ*

 تفسير تادرس يعقوب 

المرأة التي بلا حياء :
من حق المرأة أن تدافع عن رجلها في وقت الشدَّة، لكن يجب أن تسلك بروح الاحتشام، لذا إن امتدَّت يدها لتمسك بعورة من يخاصم رجلها تقطع يدها

كيف ليس هناك قطع يد فى المسيحية مع العلم انى لم اقصد فى السرقة انا كنت اشبه قطع اليد* فقط *.

سلام


----------



## Eva Maria (12 سبتمبر 2008)

في المسيح أكملت كل متطلبات البر في العهد القديم وأستبدل الله عهده القديم في الناموس بالعهد الجديد بالوعد (كو 13:2 - 4 ، أف 15:2 - 16 ، رو 3:8 - 4) .

قطع اليد كان في حالات نادره جدا في ( العهد القديم ) وليس ( بالعهد الجديد ) . 
أي أن لا قطع يد في المسيحيه كما ذكر الاخوه 
أين المشكله يا غوغو ؟


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> قطع اليد كان في حالات نادره جدا في ( العهد القديم ) وليس ( بالعهد الجديد ) .
> أي أن لا قطع يد في *المسيحيه* كما ذكر الاخوه
> أين المشكله يا غوغو ؟



اهلا بك اختى ماريا 

اذا انت تعتبرين الكتاب المقدس هو العهد الجديد *فقط* ولكن العهد القديم لا تعتبرونه من الكتاب المقدس فى شئ   .

ولى سؤال بسيط ما معنى قولك استبدل الله ؟

شكراا


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا لم اقصد قطع يد على حكم السرقة انا اقصد قطع يد عامة ولكنكم قلتم لا يوجد قطع يد فى المسيحية
> 
> ...



انت اخذت هذا النص من سفر التثنية..أللي هو عهد اليهودية.,,,مش عهد المسيحية
على العموم مثل ما قالت اختي العزيزة ماريا..ألعهد القديم هو عهد الشرائع عهد تاديب الانسان اما العهد الجديد عهد النعمة


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



في اي نص من كلامها قالت انها لا تعتبر العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس؟ ولا انت حابب تالف كلام من عندك؟
العهد القديم عهد الناموس عهد الشرائع,,,,و كانت في حالات..اما عهد الجديد عهد النعمة..عهد الخلاص الي تصالح الانسان و الله


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> انت اخذت هذا النص من سفر التثنية..أللي هو عهد اليهودية.,,,مش عهد المسيحية
> على العموم مثل ما قالت اختي العزيزة ماريا..ألعغهد القديم هو عهد الشرائع عهد *تاديب الانسان *اما العهد الجديد *عهد النعمة*



تاديب الانسان؟ هل تاديب *النفس البشرية* يحتاج لعهد واحد وهو اليهودية والمسيح جاء *يكمل* 

هذا الكلام معناه ان المسيحية بدون تاديب وهذا خطأ لان كل دين اتى لتأديب الانسان .

وماذا تقصدين بقولك نعمة ؟ هل موت المسيح نعمة ؟ هل اضطهاد اتباعه وخوفهم من الموت نعمة ؟


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> في اي نص من كلامها قالت انها لا تعتبر العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس؟ ولا انت حابب تالف كلام من عندك؟



قطع اليد كان في حالات نادره جدا في *( العهد القديم *) *وليس* ( بالعهد الجديد ) . 
أي أن* لا قطع يد في المسيحيه كما ذكر الاخوه *


----------



## Eva Maria (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> اذا انت تعتبرين الكتاب المقدس هو العهد الجديد فقط ولكن العهد القديم لا تعتبرونه من الكتاب المقدس فى شئ



لا طبعا العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس , في المسيح أكملت كل متطلبات البر في العهد القديم , وبعد تأديب الانسان في العهد القديم , أتى المسيح لخلاصنا وقام بفدائنا وبهذا الغيت الذبائح والشرائع في العهد القديم . الفكره منطقيه جدا !!!


----------



## Eva Maria (12 سبتمبر 2008)

> قطع اليد كان في حالات نادره جدا في ( العهد القديم ) وليس ( بالعهد الجديد ) .
> أي أن لا قطع يد في المسيحيه كما ذكر الاخوه



شوف يا غوغو 
العقول الجاهله لا وقت لي للتعامل معها 
العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس . 
لكن التعامل مع العهد القديم دون العهد الجديد يدعى ( باليهوديه ) وليس ( المسيحيه ) .

فهمت ؟ 

سؤالك كان هل هناك قطع يد في المسيحيه 
فأجبناك بالنفي 

لذلك لا داعي للخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> تاديب الانسان؟ هل تاديب *النفس البشرية* يحتاج لعهد واحد وهو اليهودية والمسيح جاء *يكمل*
> 
> هذا الكلام معناه ان المسيحية بدون تاديب وهذا خطأ لان كل دين اتى لتأديب الانسان .
> 
> وماذا تقصدين بقولك نعمة ؟ هل موت المسيح نعمة ؟ هل اضطهاد اتباعه وخوفهم من الموت نعمة ؟



لا طبعا فيه قوانين نمشي فيها....لكن الحساب يوم الحساب
اما في العهد القديم كان الانسان و الله مفترقين كانوا مش متصالحين
لهذا الله نزل شرائع للناس 
اما العهد الجديد عهد النعمة عهد مصالحة الانسان و الله عهد الخلاص...العهد اللي اكمل بالمسيح


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا قطع يد لا قطع لسان لا رجم لا شي في العهد الجديد مثل هذا الشي

سلام المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> ....... في *( العهد القديم *) *وليس* ( بالعهد الجديد ) .
> أي أن* لا قطع يد في المسيحيه كما ذكر الاخوه *


 

*لا تحول المناقشة من الإستفهام عن قطع اليد *

*الى الحديث عن العهد القديم والجديد *

*من فضلك ... أذكر أين قال المسيح إقطعوا يد السارق ؟*

*أين ورد قول المسيح بوصية مثل هذه ؟*


----------



## غوغو (12 سبتمبر 2008)

تحول المناقشة من الإستفهام عن قطع اليد 



> الى الحديث عن العهد القديم والجديد
> 
> من فضلك ... أذكر أين قال المسيح إقطعوا يد السارق ؟
> 
> أين ورد قول المسيح بوصية مثل هذه ؟



 عزيزى انا لم اقل قطع يد السارق انا قلت قطع اليد كما هناك قطع يد فى الاسلام على السرقة انا لم اقصد السرقة غى الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

فى قسم الرد على الشبهات هناك سينزل الان موضوع للرد على هاى الشبهة


----------



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو انتا ما قرات الكتاب المقدس ابدا وبطرح شبهات لانك بتنسخ من مواقع بدون فهم انتا عامل زى الى بحكى ولا تقربوا الصلاة وانتم سكارى قام قص الجزء الى بعجبه وحكا ولا تقربوا الصلاة يعنى ما حدا يصلى ابدا 

الشبهة بتتحدث عن مشكلة طويلة ومركبة على بعض فى ذلك الوقت شو معنى قصيت قص الجزء الى بدك اياه لتحكى الشبهة اشوى بس الادارة توافق على الموضوع بنزل فى قسم الشبهات


----------



## Kiril (12 سبتمبر 2008)

تاني يمكن ربنا يحنن عليك و تفهم
الانسان كان متخاصم مع ربنا................ربنا نزل شرائع صارمة
بعدين جه عهد المسيح له المجد.....................لم يلغي و لكن خفف العقوبات الجسدية "رفعها عن الانسان"
و اهتم بالروح و ليس الجسد............فالجسد فان و لكن الروح اهم فهي باقية

يا رب تكون فهمت


----------



## sweetly heart (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الرد على الشبهة موجود فى هذا الموضوع اتفضل يا غوغو اقراء الموضوع واياك تفهم شئ بعيد الشر ها بوصيك انا لتروح عاملها وفاهم اشئ 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57093


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*ُحذِفَت كل المشاركات *

*الخارجة عن الموضوع*


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> تحول المناقشة من الإستفهام عن قطع اليد
> عزيزى انا لم اقل قطع يد السارق انا قلت قطع اليد كما هناك قطع يد فى الاسلام على السرقة انا لم اقصد السرقة غى الكتاب المقدس.


 


*إلى الآن لم تأتي *

*بنص قال فيه المسيح ..... ( أقطعوا يد )*


----------



## NEW_MAN (13 سبتمبر 2008)

غوغو قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





غوغو قال:


> انا لم اقصد قطع يد على حكم السرقة انا اقصد قطع يد عامة ولكنكم قلتم لا يوجد قطع يد فى المسيحية
> 
> ما رأيكم فى سفر التثنية الاصحاح 25 فقرة 11-12
> 
> ...





الاخ الفاضل غوغو 

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

اعتقد ان الاخوة جاوبوك بما فيه الكفاية عن هذه الشبهة ، وقد سألك الاخ الحبيب فريدي سؤالا في صميم الموضوع ، ولم تعط اجابه له حتى الآن 


واسمح لي بمداخلة صغيرة هنا .

اولا : ما اتيت به هو من شريعة ناموس موسى بالعهد القديم ، هي شريعة اليهود اذا لا المسيحيين ، وكان سؤالك عن قطع اليد في المسيحية ، وقد اجابك الاخوة بانه لا توجد مثل هذه الشريعة في المسيحية ، والاختلاف بين اليهودية والمسيحية في تطبيق الشريعة واضح من المثال الذي علمنا اياه الرب يسوع في حالة المرأة الزانية ( يوحنا 8) . وهذا يقودنا الى النقطة التالية .

ثانيا : علمنا ربنا يسوع المسيح ان الذي يقوم على تطبيق الشريعة يجب ان يكون بلا خطية ، وهذا بالطبع لا يلغي الشريعة ، ولكن تبقى الخطية تدين الخاطيء ولكن الوحيد الذي له حق الاقتصاص هو انسان بلا خطية ، واكبر مثال على ذلك هو ان موسى نفسه وهو الذي اخذ الوصية والشريعة من الله ، لم يجرؤ على تطبيقها بنفسه بل كان يسأل الله في كل حالة كيف يتم تطبيق الشريعة على هذه الحالة ، راجع القصة الشهيرة ( سفر العدد 15: 32 - 35) 

ثالثا : هذه الشريعة هي احترازية ( اي وقائية ) والدليل هو اني ارجوك ان تأتي لنا من الكتاب المقدس بتاريخه الطويل حالة واحدة تم فيها تطبيق هذه الشريعة على اي امرأة ، ولكي اختصر عليك الوقت ، لن تجد . والسبب واضح ، ان الشريعة قامت بدورها في ( تحذير المرأة من أتيان هذا الفعل) اي انها كانت شريعة (او قانون) وقائي ، لم يحتاج معه الشعب لتطبيقه ولو مرة واحدة ، شأنه شأن العديد من قوانين الناموس الاخرى ، قامت بفعلها في تحذير الناس فلم يحتاج القضاة لتطبيق الشريعة على مخالف لها.

رابعا : الشريعة في المسيحية تعالج جذور المشكلة ، وليس فروعها، فمثلا في حد السرقة ، ليس هناك قطع يد ، لان اليد لا تسرق من نفسها ، بل هي تنفذ اوامر العقل والارادة ، ولذلك فالمسيحية تعلم ان السارق يحتاج الى اعادة تأهيل عقله وعاطفته ، لا قطع يده ، ولذلك نجد تعاليم المسيحية تقول ( لا يسرق السارق في ما بعد بل بالحري يتعب عاملا الصالح بيديه ليكون له ان يعطي من له احتياج.) ( افسس 4: 28) وكما ترى فان السارق لا تقطع يده ولكن يعاد تأهيله حتى يعطي بدلا من ان يأخذ .

اتمنى ان يكون الرد قد اجاب على تساؤلاتك 

ربنا معاك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل غوغو
+++ كما سبق إخوتى الأحباء وقالوا ، فالموضوع قد سبق إثارته ، والإجابة عليه .
++++ وأقدم لسيادتك أحد هذه الردو السابقة :- 
-----------------------------------------
++++ وأما بخصوص السؤال الأصلى ، للأخ الفاضل      ، فأعتقد أنه أجهد نفسه ، للبحث عن تبرير للإتهامات الموجهة إلى ما يخصه هو ، ويعتز به ، وهذا أمر محمود ، ولكن يبدو أنه -- مع الأسف -- عجز عن ذلك ، كما أن ضميره يمنعه من الدفاع عن فظائع لا يمكنه قبولها ، لذلك فإنه إتجه للبحث عن مخرج من هذه المشكلة المستعصية ، بأن يبحث عن أشياء متماثلة ، عند الخصم ، لكى يرغمه على السكوت ، على نظام المقايضة ، بالسكوت المتبادل .
+++ وإننى أعاتبه على ذلك ، لأنه يدخل فى باب النفاق ، الذى لا يليق بباحث مجتهد مثله .
+++ كما أن ذلك لن يحل المشكلة ، لأنه لن يقدم له تبريراً -- يقبله هو -- عن أمور بشعة ، كانت وما زالت تحدث فعلياً .
++++ ففيما يخص  فظائع قطع اليدين والرجلين واللسان ... إلخ ، أتخيل أن الأخ الفاضل أجهد نفسه ليجد وقائعاً متماثلة ، فى الكتاب المقدس ، فلم يجد ولا حتى حالة واحدة ، ولكنه وجد مجرد أمر وحيد يتيم  -- فى الكتاب المقدس كله –- يأمر بقطع يد المرأة ، إذا إقدمت على أن تمسك بعورة الرجل ، متعمدة ، كأن يكون ذلك أثناء مشاجرة بين هذا الرجل وبين زوجها .
+++ فتلقفها سيادته ، وأسرع بإشهارها ، قبل أن يتمعن فيها جيداً .
+++ ولو كان قد فعل ، لوجدها مجرد تحذير من حدوث فعل شاذ جداً ، نادر الحدوث ، بل ويقارب الإستحالة فى الحدوث ، بدليل أن ذلك الأمر لم يتم تنفيذه عملياً ، ولا حتى لمرة واحدة .
+++ ولو كان قد تمعن فى الأمر ، بعقله وضميره – اللذين لا أشك فيهما – لأدرك مقدار الفارق العظيم ، بين مجرد التهديد الرادع ، فى تلك الحالة النادرة الحدوث ، بل والتى لم تحدث مطلقاً ، وبين الأمور الأخرى -- عند سيادته -- والتى حدثت بالفعل ، والشديدة البشاعة ، والمتواترة ، والمستمرة ، كقاعدة ، وكأنها عادية جداً .
++++ يا أخى الفاضل ، إنصر ضميرك ، لكى ينصرك فى يوم الحساب ، الذى لن ينفعك فيه أحد ، إذ ليس عند الله محاباة .


----------



## hesseny2000 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*اذا امنت العقوبة اسيئ الادب *​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / hesseny2000 
++ رجاء التكرم بتوضيح ما تقصده . ولسيادتك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## hesseny2000 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*الاخوة الكرام 
اقصد ان الانسان ككائن بشري خاصة يعض النفوس الضعيفة 
اذ ما امنت انه لا توجد عقوبة للاي فعل 
كان ذلك ادعي لها لفعل ما تريد بلا خوف او مانع 
كالسارق حين يدري انه لا عقوبة فستنتشر السرقة 
والقاتل اذا ما امن العقوبة فستنتشر جريمة القتل 
نعم المسيحية تربي في الروح 
لكن هناك من لا يملكون منها شيئا وما نعيشه اليوم خير دليل 


ملحوظة انا لا اقصد هنا ما قيل في الموضوع من وجود القطع اليد في المسيحية من عدمه ​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / hesseny2000 
+++ أولاً ، شكراً على ردك ، فوراً ، وبهذا المقدار العالى من الرقى .
+++ ثانياً ، أؤيد الأخ الحبيب جون ، فى أن العقوبة المفيدة ، هى التى لا تدمر بقية حياة الإنسان ، وفى ذلك أؤكد أن ذلك لم يحدث مطلقاً فى العهد القديم ، فالعهد القديم كانت فيه الأمور خطوة للأمام ، عمَّا كان فى المجتمع البشرى بوجه عام ، ولم يكن فيه مبالغات ، بل تحجيم للنوازع العنيفة السائدة فى العالم كله .
++++ ثالثاً ، المسيحية ليست دين ودولة ، بل دين خالص ، فالسيد المسيح قال :- [ مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم ] ، فإنه لا يريد أن يحكم بالقسر والجبروت ، بل بالإرادة الحرَّة ، فنعبده برغبتنا الكاملة ، حتى لو قاومتنا الظروف ، وحتى لو قاومنا العالم كله ، لكى تكون عبادتنا عبادة صادقة من كل القلب .
++++ فإن الخلط بين الدين والدولة ، يؤدى للمراءاة ، وللفسق الخفى ، تحت عباءة من التقوى الظاهرية ، وهوما لا يريده الله . ++ وقد تم تحجيمه فى العهد القديم ، إلى أن تم إلغاء العلاقة بين الدين والدولة ، فى العهد الجديد ، عهد الكمال .


----------

